# Trolling with Gas Kicker & Electric Motors?



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I have noticed recently a number of boats on the Sandbar trolling with both the gas kicker motor on the back and an electric kicker on the bow.

I have both but never thought of using them together. I am thinking it might help keep the boat straight when trolling into the wind.

Has anyone tried this? Is it for better control? If so which is used for steering?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I do it as well, alot of guys use the kicker for thrust and the bow mount for steering, my hunch is alot of the guys are using a Minn Kota Terrova or Power Drive V2 both with Auto Pilot feature, this keeps trolling hands free for the most part, since the kicker is doing most of the work the bow mount does incremental adjustments to keep the boat pointed where you want it to go and it doesn't suck up all your battery power because it's not doing the pulling or pushing of the boat. 

This is my set up as well, same with blue dolphin, hetfieldinn, and many many many others, it's a great way to troll and why walleye boats are so popular and versatile boats.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I use my Terrova bow mount with autopilot until the fish want speeds of 1.5 or more, then I put the Terrova on a '3' setting for steering, and use Pro Kicker for propulsion, and adjust the speed with the Troll Master.

It's the only way to fly.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

I have an old school minn kota with auto pilot and love it make's fishing by yourself alot easier to have boat control


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the input - never thought of the auto-pilot aspect. That would be really cool!

I did a quick check though and the motors your talk about are quite expensive!

I have a Minn Kota 55 powerdrive already on the boat. Anyone know if this can be retrofitted with the auto-pilot?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Meerkat said:


> Thanks for the input - never thought of the auto-pilot aspect. That would be really cool!
> 
> I did a quick check though and the motors your talk about are quite expensive!
> 
> I have a Minn Kota 55 powerdrive already on the boat. Anyone know if this can be retrofitted with the auto-pilot?


I don't think the PD can be, only V2 and Terrova's. But just to be sure check Minn Kota's website or even some flippin through the cabela's or bass pro catalog.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Does not look like the Power Drive can be upgraded. 

How much thrust would I need if I upgrade to a V2? I have an 18 foot starcraft fishmaster with an 8HP kicker on the transom.

I will have to see if I can slide this one by the wife...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Meerkat said:


> Does not look like the Power Drive can be upgraded.
> 
> How much thrust would I need if I upgrade to a V2? I have an 18 foot starcraft fishmaster with an 8HP kicker on the transom.
> 
> I will have to see if I can slide this one by the wife...


80 pound with 2 GOOD batteries, and a 3 bank charger to make your life alot easier, or 4 bank if you have 1 for starting and 1 for all your accessories, this is how most tourney boats are set up for all day trolling and running electronics etc with no worry of going dead.


----------

